# Microchip cat flaps



## missburty (May 23, 2011)

Hi

We've had some issues with other cats getting into our house and eating our cats food. We are looking to invest in a catflap that works with her microchip. Do these actually work? Are they reliable? etc etc

Any feedback would be appreciated

Thanks 
Missburty


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Yes, very much so. I installed a Pet Porte when I moved to the new place a couple of months ago (several bold cats in the area that wouldn't think twice before entering through an unlocked cat flap) - it was actually the old version, and initially I had a problem with one of the local cats that seemed to have found a way in when it should only havew let in my two.

A quick call to Pet Porte and they gave me a quick fix - I'm not quite sure how it worked, but it will now only recognise the microchips of my two, and all other cats are kept out (despite trying!).


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

We use the Sureflap one that is battery operated (rather than the PetPorte one being mains connected) and it was really reliable! Sooty used to use it before he passed, Storm and Benji are allowed out on harness only basis


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

We've just installed a Pet Porte and it works really well. Initially our cats were a bit put off by the 'porch' outside, but they were used to it within a day and it works as we needed it to.


----------



## wellsandmittens (May 29, 2011)

We have a Sureflap, mainly because it is battery operated rather than mains (I wasn't keen on having a cable running from the door) and so far it has been a big success. We have had it for about 6 months. Prior to that we have a magnetic flap but the cats kept losing their collars and it was getting pricey to replace the "keys".


----------



## scotro (Aug 7, 2009)

I've had a Petporte for almost a year now and it's brilliant . Henry comes and goes as he pleases .The visiting cats have tried and tried to get in but never managed to succeed .I can't recommend it enough :thumbsup: .


----------



## arutherford (Jun 15, 2011)

I would fully recommend a Sureflap cat flap as the way to go. A while ago we needed a chip recognition cat flap to stop neighbours cats coming in our house and causing distress to our cat and eating his food. 
We bought a Petporte to start with and was immediately surprised to see it had a scanning hood that projected out from the unit quite a way, something I hadn't noticed when buying online. Apart from looking a little strange I kept catching it with my ankles when coming or going through the door it was fitted in. I was also worried one of the kids might try to sit on it and break it off. 
The programming of the Petporte turned out to be very complicated and had many more settings than we would ever need. This made it impossible to use without the handbook of instructions near by.
Not wanting to use the mains plug, due to trailing wires and no conveniently located socket, we used it on the battery mode but this needed replacing within a couple of months and being a square 9 volt one it seemed it was going to be an expensive upkeep.
When I mentioned some of our issues to a friend they showed us their Sureflap that they had been using happily for months. I kicked myself for not researching what flaps were available before my purchase and ordered a Sureflap as soon as I got home. 
It was simple to fit and looks lovely and neat and is very simple to programme. The cat took to it immediately and is constantly in and out (when he is awake).
We have been using it for some time now and are more than happy with it.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

We bought and installed sureflap. We did not go for pet porte as it's mains operated.

We had no problems. 2 of our boys cracked how to use it after 30min. Bolus still has probelms with coming back in thru it but he just needs time.

Money well spent.


----------

